# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  A Review and Commentary on Dr. Carroll Quigley's book: Tragedy and Hope

## FrankRep

*The Naked Capitalist*
- Cleon Skousen


A Review and Commentary on Dr. Carroll Quigley's book: Tragedy and Hope - A History of the World in Our Time.


=====




*Prof. Carroll Quigley explains how the Power Elite took over the United States.* 
However, Prof. Carroll Quigley supports the take over.





*Bill Clinton speaks of Carroll Quigley at 1992 Democratic National Convention* 





*Bill Clinton*: As a teenager, I heard John Kennedy’s summons to citizenship. And then, as a student at Georgetown, *I heard that call clarified by a professor named Carroll Quigley*, who said to us that America was the greatest Nation in history because our people had always believed in two things–that tomorrow can be better than today and that every one of us has a personal moral responsibility to make it so.



*Tragedy and Hope: A History of the World in our Time*

- Carroll Quigley, 1966.

----------


## FrankRep

classic book.

----------

